# Lowering Springs on 20s ?



## black442 (Nov 9, 2013)

what size tires did you go with on your 20's?? I have a 2lt and I like the stance your car has now. thanks in advance: Colby


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

black442 said:


> what size tires did you go with on your 20's?? I have a 2lt and I like the stance your car has now. thanks in advance: Colby


Im running a 235/35 and I have no problems. It is .5" taller and .25" wider then my stock 18" LTZ wheels. If you go with a 225/35, it basically the same size.


----------

